# Welcome @Fairy38



## RainstormZA (16/4/19)

I would like to welcome @Fairy38 to the forums.

Short story, she and I have been friends since high school and we have not seen each other for just over 5 years. She was my main influence into the world of vaping and we both actually got a Twisp stick many years ago.

Yesterday after visiting family at Tweni, I popped in to her place and handed over my Pico Squeeze 2 full kit. She also donated 4 bags of unwanted clothes and stuff towards the Malawi flood victims as my parents have a mission at their church, my dad has just returned after 10 days assisting there.

Anyway @Fairy38 will need a lot of help as she's new to coil building, wicking, etc. She may forage into juice diy when she is ready. I didn't have enough time to sit down and show her everything. That's why I referred her to the forums as I know you all will help her out.

Thanks for reading.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

Welcome @Fairy38 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Fairy38 (16/4/19)

Thank u  was so awesome to see u yesterday. I am going to love this forum many things to learn about vaping as I have just been vaping a very simple smok stick m17 hahaha.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

Welcome @Fairy38

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (16/4/19)

Welcome @Fairy38

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (16/4/19)

Welcome @Fairy38.
Feel free to ask q's about building and I will definitely help where I can.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Fairy38 (16/4/19)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Welcome @Fairy38.
> Feel free to ask q's about building and I will definitely help where I can.


Thank u so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fairy38 (16/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> Welcome @Fairy38


Thank u

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fairy38 (16/4/19)

I need to learn alot on using this forum and vaping hahaha.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

Fairy38 said:


> I need to learn alot on using this forum and vaping hahaha.



you will get the hang of it quick quick!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/4/19)

Welcome @Fairy38. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/19)

Fairy38 said:


> Thank u  was so awesome to see u yesterday. I am going to love this forum many things to learn about vaping as I have just been vaping a very simple smok stick m17 hahaha.


Most welcome to the forum @Fairy38. Nothing wrong with the m17, as long as it works for you. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokey_Robinson (16/4/19)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Fairy38. Nothing wrong with the m17, as long as it works for you. Happy vaping.



Welcome @Fairy38 ...

People here are awesome and will surprise you with their "pay it forward" views and always happy to assist attitude.
Agree @Andre ..... still happy with my "resurrected Nautilus mini + iStick setup....so nothing wrong with your setup, as long as there is no craving for "stinkies".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> ...
> People here are awesome and will surprise you with their "pay it forward" views and always happy to assist attitude.
> ".


Not all of us
Welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Safz_b (16/4/19)

Welcome @Fairy38 this forum is really informative alot will fly over your head but thats why its awesome coz when ever u get stuck with something theres some1 to help
Im fairly new here as well and I mostly lurk in the shadows 
Good luck and VAPE ON!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (16/4/19)

Welcome to the Ecigssa family @Fairy38

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)

Fairy38 said:


> Thank u  was so awesome to see u yesterday. I am going to love this forum many things to learn about vaping as I have just been vaping a very simple smok stick m17 hahaha.


Welcome to the vape family @Fairy38 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/4/19)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum @Fairy38. Nothing wrong with the m17, as long as it works for you. Happy vaping.


I personally tried it myself yesterday and it is a tight MTL draw. Also very little flavour came out of it so I think the Pico Sqeeze 2 with the Coral 2 RDA was godsend for her (it was a late birthday present to her as her birthday is on the 12th and mine is on the 18th  ) 

I am sure that after a few days of using the Pico Squeeze 2 and Coral 2 RDA , she will never go back to MTL vaping again. I personally prefer a restricted DL vape so I guess everyone is different on their styles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fairy38 (16/4/19)

Smokey_Robinson said:


> Welcome @Fairy38 ...
> 
> People here are awesome and will surprise you with their "pay it forward" views and always happy to assist attitude.
> Agree @Andre ..... still happy with my "resurrected Nautilus mini + iStick setup....so nothing wrong with your setup, as long as there is no craving for "stinkies".


Thank u, totally true as I have not touch ciggies since Oct last year. I'm happy with vaping

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (16/4/19)

Welcome @Fairy38 and congrats on the vaping and not touching stinkies since October!!! That is a great achievement!

Enjoy the forum and the vaping journey from here.
Feel free to ask questions as you go along.
We are very lucky to have lots of experienced and helpful vapers here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/19)

Fairy38 said:


> I need to learn alot on using this forum and vaping hahaha.


Welcome , just ask ,everybody will try to help and are generally a friendly bunch. Have fun !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

